# Low Neutrophils and High Lymphs on bloodwork



## amateurmale (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody ever had low neutrophils and high lymphs on their bloodwork?

I had it in August bloodwork then did bloods again in October and was fine then did bloods again in November and theyre outta whack again.


Thoughts?


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 24, 2013)

I have never had this issue. I was doing some research on this though. It sounds pretty serious. Go see a doc, AM.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 24, 2013)

Heres the numbers:

08/02/13
Neutrophils: 34   Range 40-74  (low)
Lymphs: 53      Range 14-46   (high)


10/15/13
Neutros: 44   Range 40-74  (normal)
Lymphs: 41   Range 14-46  (normal

11/20/13
Neutros:  37   Range 40-74  (low)
Lymphs: 52   Range 14-46  (high)


P.S.  I do have a cold/sore throat going right now.


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 24, 2013)

Send like enough data points to compare your supps log to your blood work results to look for correlations.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 24, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Send like enough data points to compare your supps log to your blood work results to look for correlations.



huh?


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 24, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> huh?



Easily confused, I guess. 

Idk why you have a fucking problem with me, but get over it cause I'm not going away. And I won't even hijack your thread. Just trying to be helpful.

To clarify my response:

You have 3 sets of bloodwork results from 3 different times. I submit there is a chance that AAS or ancillaries may be affecting your numbers. Compare what you were taking at the different times with the different results you got, and see if you can make any connections.

Would be nice for you if you could find correlations and be able to manage the results accordingly, or to know for sure that there isn't a correlation.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 24, 2013)

What were u taking  and how long were you on for.. am i suppose to guess ?.pregnant? Lol ..

Your numbers are not so outa wack that u need Dr Kavorkian..  relax and let the claw take hold..


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 24, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Easily confused, I guess.
> 
> Idk why you have a fucking problem with me, but get over it cause I'm not going away. And I won't even hijack your thread. Just trying to be helpful.
> 
> ...



I dont have a problem with you bro.  I enjoy your posts.  Did I offend you previously?  If so, my apologies and heres an internet handjob just for you so that youll love me again.   :love1::love1::love1:



Ironbuilt said:


> What were u taking  and how long were you on for.. am i suppose to guess ?.pregnant? Lol ..
> 
> Your numbers are not so outa wack that u need Dr Kavorkian..  relax and let the claw take hold..




First bloods was on deca and test

Second was off

and Third was off.


(The claw…….LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 24, 2013)

I can see someones gonna milk this thread till the claw gives up..

Ok great  test / deca.. was this a full term pregnancy of 9 months, 12 weeks, 16 weeks or do i just spin the wheel of fortune to guess?
And how much milk did u suck per week?  500mg t / 300d? 

Sore throat must be from _ _ _ _.   Its musta been spicy.

Its going to all be fine..stay away from labs..plus are you still eating jars of niacin? Do u lift?. LoL..


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 24, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I can see someones gonna milk this thread till the claw gives up..
> 
> Ok great  test / deca.. was this a full term pregnancy of 9 months, 12 weeks, 16 weeks or do i just spin the wheel of fortune to guess?
> And how much milk did u suck per week?  500mg t / 300d?
> ...



Yes I'm still blasting niacin. 

The test deca was for 3 weeks post knee surgery to aid healing. Its was 400 test 400 deca I believe. 
And yes I lift. Lol!

P.S.  Yes it was spicy. 

P.S.S.  Tripletotal.......are we buds again?


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 24, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> Yes I'm still blasting niacin.
> 
> The test deca was for 3 weeks post knee surgery to aid healing. Its was 400 test 400 deca I believe.
> And yes I lift. Lol!
> ...



Definitely.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 24, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Definitely.



:sHa_grouphug3::sHa_grouphug3::sHa_grouphug3:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 26, 2013)

Glad this over . Lol


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 26, 2013)

Was just reading some Meta study about hypertrophy through muscle damage being likened to the inflammatory response to infection, a process which includes both neutrophils and lymphocytes.

I've attached a screen shot from the PDF if you want to read about it. First full paragraph of the second column. My neutrophils are right in range but lymphocytes slightly low. Maybe I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Glad this over . Lol



oh its still on with you motherfucker!   :action-smiley-055:


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 26, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> oh its still on with you motherfucker!   :action-smiley-055:



Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice triple.. Good read but it doesn't pertain to AM he doesnt hypertrophy anything but his keyboard fingers..
AM grab your self a juicer, juice everymorning carrot, celery, and beet into 8 oz  cup..antihypertensive and liver assist like a dream.. ( serious) .. 
Love Ib ..   I'll take the Hj at noon ..


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 31, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Heres the numbers:
> 
> 08/02/13
> Neutrophils: 34   Range 40-74  (low)
> ...




Here we go again

01/29/14
Neutros:  35
Lymphs:  48


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 31, 2014)

This just hit me. Could this be from blasting niacin?


----------



## psych (Jan 31, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> This just hit me. Could this be from blasting niacin?



Prob....diabetics take niacin and have this happen. Why do you take niacin?


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 31, 2014)

Diabetics have neutrophil and lymph issues from niacin? I'm taking it for cholesterol.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2014)

How much niacin AM fess up?   Lol.  
Here we go again !


----------



## psych (Jan 31, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Diabetics have neutrophil and lymph issues from niacin? I'm taking it for cholesterol.



Have you talked to your doctor about this?

Or is this OTC treatment?


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 31, 2014)

It's OTC.   

IB, like 3,000mgs a day sometimes more.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 31, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> It's OTC.
> 
> IB, like 3,000mgs a day sometimes more.



Why not shoot for 5g a day? Lol. And if I remember it's really not helping as much as you had hoped.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 31, 2014)

True


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2014)

So this high mg  theory is just a circle jerk that came back to you?  1000mg is plenty.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 31, 2014)

Did you know that more is better lol


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 2, 2014)

I looked at your numbers and the lows/highs are really not that far out of range.  I go to an oncologist ( cancer ) every 4 months with blood work done,  I schedual my cycles around these as well.  my numbers come back fine Thank god. my point is your numbers are very close to normal, it sounds like its just  YOUR body.  FYI, i had a Carcinoid tumor in my Appendix which is common in Nordic people.  I am Swedish/German decent.  

IM not a DR. but i do blood work constantly I am some what familiar with the #'s game.


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 2, 2014)

rangerjockey said:


> I looked at your numbers and the lows/highs are really not that far out of range.  I go to an oncologist ( cancer ) every 4 months with blood work done,  I schedual my cycles around these as well.  my numbers come back fine Thank god. my point is your numbers are very close to normal, it sounds like its just  YOUR body.  FYI, i had a Carcinoid tumor in my Appendix which is common in Nordic people.  I am Swedish/German decent.
> 
> IM not a DR. but i do blood work constantly I am some what familiar with the #'s game.



I get bloods regular too and this started right around time i started niacin.


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 2, 2014)

drop niacin and see what effect it has..


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 2, 2014)

Done. Will get bloods again in a 4 to 6 weeks.


----------

